# mass air flow sensor. How tough to put in?



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Grandma has got a 95 1.6l sentra and the mass air flow sensor has gone bad and gummed up everything. The shop wants 700-1100 to fix it. How tough of a job would it be to fix it? You would just haft to pull off the throttle body, put in new MAF and maybe clean the EGR valve if it has one. I would need the right gaskets and sutch. But how diffcult would it be. I've seen it done on a ford explorer and it looked faily stright forward. Thanks for your time.

R


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its a two second job. plug, remove from intake piping, put new one in, plug...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Not only that but it will only cost you around 75-100 dollars depending on where you go for the MAF.Hell the junkyard probably has one that you could steal.


----------

